# Newly Diagnosed and EXTREMELY depressed and having horrible anxiety!



## christinac1985 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm Christina I'm 25 years old. I just got diagnosed with hypothroidism a few months ago. Theses were my test results (not my doc I need meds for yeast infection)
5/10/2011
TSH:6.67
T4:1.05
I complained to my doctor at Kaiser about my symtoms I was still having despite her putting me on 75 mcg of LEVOTHROID (depression,anxiety attacks,brain fog,exhaustion,diahrea,going blind in one eye for about 30 seconds, joint pain,bumps on hairline, hot flashes,headaches all day everyday, also chronic yeast infections & UTI's) so she called me in to take an antibody test

5/16/11 
TSH:8.14 (how in the world did my TSH raise that high in 6 days??)
T3:121
T4:1.03
THYROPEROXIDASE ANTIBODY 565

So I have Hashimoto's too. She raised my dose to 100 mcg. A month later she wanted me to take my check up blood work
6/17/11
TSH:8.26
T3:110
T4:1.18
THYROPEROXIDASE ANTIBODY 585.7

Is it normal for the TSH and antibodies to keep raising so quickly when I'm on meds? At this point I'm going to go on paxil, I'm at the breaking point with the depression and anxiety. I'm having thoughts of death way too much (I can't let it get to that point!!!) Work has become very hard for me. I have been having depressive episodes and panic attacks at work a lot. My boss and mother both think I should go on disability. I can't because of bills so antidepressants here I come. Anyways I just need advice on how to get through this feeling till I can get to the doctor on Monday. I just want to be happy again!!! or even ok.:sad0049:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

:hugs:

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I know how hard it is. The anxiety and depression can be debilitating. It is hard to cope with everything going on, but you are not alone. This is an awesome site for support to and help. Also, there is nothing wrong with taking an antidepressant to help you through this time until you get things under control. Lexapro is great for both depression and anxiety. You might also ask for Xanax or another med to help you when you are having severe anxiety and or a panic attack. A low dose of Xanax or another similar medication might really be of help to you. You might also consider getting some counseling to help during this time as well. Just please know you are not alone and that there is usually someone on this site that has an answer or can just be here to give you some support.

Yes, your TSH can change up or down even though you are on meds. It would help if you put the ranges so we can all better help you on your blood levels. You will probably need to have your blood tested regularly until you get your levels managed.

Have you been sent to have RAU (uptake of your thyroid) and/or an ultrasound of your thyroid?

All the symptoms you are having are very common with Hashimoto's. Getting your thyroid hormone levels regulated will help those symptoms to subside.

Hang in there.

Patti


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your numbers look very similar to mine, on my initial diagnosis I was some where in the 6's for TSH. They immediately did a second test and I came back 8.4. Your TSH does vary by time of day too.

Your last two blood draws were 4 weeks apart. It generally takes 6-8 weeks for your body to level out on a dosage change to T4. I felt improvements for 9-10 weeks on my change this spring.

Hang in there, it does get better but there is no better way to do it that work up on it slowly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

christinac1985 said:


> Hi, I'm Christina I'm 25 years old. I just got diagnosed with hypothroidism a few months ago. Theses were my test results (not my doc I need meds for yeast infection)
> 5/10/2011
> TSH:6.67
> T4:1.05
> ...


Wow!! You sound terribly ill and you also sound hyper to me. It is most unfortunate that you did not include the ranges with your lab results for different labs use different ranges.

If you do do that, please type it in like this...................

TSH:8.14 Range 0.3 -3.0

T3:121 Range 0.00 - 0.00

T4:1.03 Range 0.00 - 0.00

Now, here is my opinion............

I believe that you are flipping back and forth between hyper and hypo. Your clinical symptoms appear hyper. Your TSH appears hypo but I can't tell the rest w/o the ranges.

It would be important for you to get a sonogram or RAIU. RAIU (radioactive uptake) would be the best choice. Cancer needs to be ruled in or ruled out.

Why? Mainly because of the high TPO. TPO is "suggestive" of many things. It is not diagnostic. Further testing needs to be done. One of the many things it is suggestive of is cancer.

Here is info............
TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Also, these other antibodies' tests would be very good...............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

It is not at all surprising that you are horribly depressed; sometimes this is part and parcel of thyroid disease.

Here is some more info which may interest you.

If you have any TSI, even if it is below the range, that is "definitive" for hyperthyoid. As to the reason, that's another story. It could be because of cancer, Hashimoto's or Graves'.

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis










And most importantly; please see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist as it sounds like you do have thyroid eye disease (TED/GED.)


----------



## christinac1985 (Jun 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Wow!! You sound terribly ill and you also sound hyper to me. It is most unfortunate that you did not include the ranges with your lab results for different labs use different ranges.
> 
> If you do do that, please type it in like this...................
> 
> ...


Here you go. I thought all the ranges were the same. This are my recent blood work with their ranges.
TSH:8.26 0.35 - 4.00
T3:110 58 - 159
T4:1.18 0.81 - 1.54
THYROPEROXIDASE ANTIBODY 585.7 <5.6

As far as all those other tests my family and doctor thinks am already making a big deal out of nothing. I'm not doing this for attention I feel like crap!!! I'm not selfish like that. I would never want anyone to worry about me unless they had to. I have a feeling my kaiser doctor doesn't know much about Hashimotos. My mother has hypothroidism not hashis. She said she just take her thyroid medication and she feels amazing. So I feel alone in my everyday life. I don't have the money to go to a endo either.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about how bad you've been feeling. I know it's hard when people don't understand how bad it can be. I also know people on thyroid meds who seem to have done fine very quickly and couldn't understand why I was having so many problems. My doctors included.

You still look hypo, despite your current meds. But, a TSI test is very important and you should get one soon.

I wanted to let you know that you're not alone in the mental symptoms. These articles may be of help to you.

Thyroid Disease-Psychiatric Aspect
Psychiatric Symptoms and Conditions in Thyroid Disease
http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-psychiatric-aspect-a5375

Hashimoto's Disease Can Affect Quality of Life Even When Thyroid Is Normal
http://thyroid.about.com/b/2011/03/07/hashimotos-thyroid.htm?nl=1

I'm finally starting to feel better, but it's taken a while to get here.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hang in there, you're in good company here. The signs & symptoms you're describing are things we have all experienced. You're not losing your marbles, despite probably feeling like you are.

It is very difficult for others (family, friends, co-workers, doctors) to understand what you're going through, unless they've been through it themselves. Ultimately, it's up to you to resolve it, with the help of your doctors. I don't think you should feel bad for taking something to help you get through the challenging times. You do what needs to be done to take care of yourself! Things WILL get better.

:anim_32:


----------

